# Quiet Fan



## I EAT WEED (Apr 25, 2007)

I was originally using a computer fan for exhaust and it started making noise and basically failed.  Without any other information, I just want to know above all, what is the quietest fan you can buy?  It would be for a smaller room, but I just want to know what type and what brand makes a fan that is whisper quiet.


----------



## Bubby (Apr 25, 2007)

For quietness, nothing beats a computer fan. Was it moving the right amount of air? If so, I'd stick to the computer fan, they're cheap and effective.
Do you know why it failed? Computer fans can usually handle years and years of use, and ridiculous amounts of dust/crud.

Some noise dampening info in this other thread: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11804


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 25, 2007)

Agreed with Bubby. Computer fans are the quietest. Try to find one with the highest cfm : lowest dba ratio you can. I found one that was 75cfm : 22dba. That's pretty darn good...22dba is VERY quiet. There was also a 130cfm : 36dba which isn't bad either. Look around and couple your fan with as much noise dampening techniques as you can. Good luck


edit: If it's a big room, you can look into investing in an acoustic fan. It's a fan that's mounted in an insulated box to reduce the noise. Also there is acoustic ducting that will help reduce noise. Visit that link that Bubby posted though.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 25, 2007)

Funnily enough i had to build a pc for a blind gentleman about a year ago. He was into recording music so the pc had to be 100 % soundproof. 

The whole inside of the case was lined with acoustic padding. The power supply was ultra quiet and the processor was cooled by a flower cooler, not a fan.

If you want a quiet fan check here www.quietpc.com 

Hope this helps


----------



## I EAT WEED (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I was looking to possibly upgrade, however with the pc fan, I'm still keeping temps in the low 80's.  I dunno, just all of a sudden it started making a lot of noise.  Is a pc fan really that much quieter than a squirrel cage or an inline fan like they sell in the hydro stores?


----------



## Bubby (Apr 25, 2007)

Squirrel cage and inline fans "sound like vacuum cleaners compared to computer fans". They're also quite expensive.
If one computer fan was doing ok, I'd just upgrade to a better one, or maybe two.
What size room are you growing in anyways?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 25, 2007)

I bought a 6" 200cfm computer server fan...It sounded like a dust buster vaccum when I turned it on. So I ditched it for a quieter computer fan.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 25, 2007)

i have one of those it works dawn well


----------



## I EAT WEED (Apr 27, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Squirrel cage and inline fans "sound like vacuum cleaners compared to computer fans". They're also quite expensive.
> If one computer fan was doing ok, I'd just upgrade to a better one, or maybe two.
> What size room are you growing in anyways?


 
It's 2 feet wide by 2 feet long and about 7 feet tall.


----------



## Bubby (Apr 27, 2007)

Alright, so your room is 28 cubic feet. I've read that 'optimal' air exchange is around 10 to 15 times the size of your room per hour, so for you that's 280 - 420 cubic feet an hour. Of course, we can't expect perfect airflow, but I'd say you'd be fine with just one of lazerkittens fans listed above: 75cubic feet per minute = 4500 cubic feet hour.
As far as keeping your temperature down, you'll have to experiment. Try to have the fan pushing air out at the top, and pulling air in from the bottom.

Air exchange is referring to this article: http://www.growdiary.com/marijuanacultivation/marijuanahydroponics.html
:farm:


----------



## Greenfinger (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok been a while since been here but here is a set up with a 
Lti 150 extractor which extracts at 420cubic metres per hour.

A speed controler is needed for the winter months 

the room has 2 x 6" intake ducts and the extractor is allways ******* fresh air into your room ....
This cure most heat problems  the room used to have....


----------

